# Anyone ever had problems with Research Stop?



## msumuscle (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone ever had bunk chems from Research Stop?  I am in no way bashing this sponsor.  I would just like to know because I've been running 600 mgs/wk of EQ and 500 mgs/wk of Test E and using it at .5 mgs ED.  I don't seem to be dry as I'd like but maybe I'm just expecting more out of it than I should.  Just would like to hear peoples experiences, that's all.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 9, 2011)

.5 mgs of Adex? That is not a lot man...I have to run 1.5mg of Extreme Peptides Adex

I actually hear good things about research stop and would prob use them if it werent for the that fact that they use UPS instead of USPS (too fucking slow!)


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 9, 2011)

RS is very high quality.


----------



## msumuscle (Aug 9, 2011)

That's what I figured, I've never heard of any bad experiences with them.  I must just expect too much from it.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've used their aromasin and adex and it was definitely g2g.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 11, 2011)

How is their Clomid? 

G2G?


----------



## Lordsks (Aug 15, 2011)

aromasin, clomid, nolvadex, letro all gtg..


----------

